# Looking out of the doorway



## Sonata (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Gumby (Mar 19, 2015)

I love dogs, they have such expressive faces.  Nice.


----------



## roxythereader (Apr 17, 2015)

What nice eyes.  She/he looks deep in thought.  My corgi Anna sometimes has that look.  Makes you wonder what they're thinking.


----------



## Sonata (Apr 17, 2015)

At 1am on 1 April 2015 aged 6 years and 3 months old my Vet came and gave her peace.

Run free my beloved Pereg, run free.  The Monster epilepsy will no longer hurt you.

You will forever be in my heart and I will never forget you.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

At times I find it hard to empathize with people about their pets. We had  one once, a long time ago that passed young from cancer. I don't let myself think about it.


----------



## Sonata (Apr 17, 2015)

This is too raw Kevin - and she was my only companion.


----------



## JamieJabbourIllustration (Apr 27, 2015)

Aww, she looks very sweet. (=
I love dogs.


----------



## Sonata (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

looks absolutely ferocious


----------



## Sonata (Apr 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> looks absolutely ferocious



She is!  She is also very tiny and very young - just what I did not want.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh, she looks like a little warrior!

Not Pereg, but herself... and a little beauty too.


----------



## Sonata (Apr 28, 2015)

Gargh said:


> Oh, she looks like a little warrior!
> 
> Not Pereg, but herself... and a little beauty too.



I wish I could take decent photographs - that one of Pereg was a pure fluke.  So is this one of the dog I had when I adopted Pereg.  It was the first I had taken of her as I had not had a camera before and is now the wallpaper on my computer.


----------

